# Struck out on forest grouse



## redleg (Dec 5, 2007)

I took my 2 Britts to the summit of the Alpine loop Saturday. Didn't see a single grouse. Then we got rained out. I'm glad most of you have done better so far this season.
Grouse is my favorite hunt, I hope things improve this year.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Me too. Went to my "hot spot" up in the Uintas this afternoon and got skunked. 
Ended up fishing. 

But a nice fall day to be outdoors.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Right there with you... went out Saturday and didn't see anything... perfect area, just no birds that the dog or I could kick up. Heard no shots from anyone else either. Oh well... it was sure a pretty day to be out. I would have gone Sunday but forgot I had a ball game that morning. Oh well... priorities I guess. 8)


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

Is the boat full? Sunday went out and took a long walk!!!!


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Man, I am in that very same full boat! My pops and I hunted near Strawberry on saturday as well. We saw a few feathers, but no birds. Many of the areas we tried were pretty beaten up from range maggot grazing. I feel like all I do lately is take a walk with my shotgun instead of hunting. After the disappointing morning we stopped by the Berry for a couple hours. I managed to catch a 19 inch Cutt, but that was it.


----------



## redleg (Dec 5, 2007)

Maybe I should have been fishing


----------



## jason.little (Sep 22, 2008)

I hunted wasatch range today, and after 4 hours of hiking up and down the mountain I found that my muscle were very tired, my dog was full of burrs, and that was about it. Ahhhh....


----------



## Rabbit_slayer16 (Oct 18, 2007)

I have actually been getting into a lot of birds this year. i have taken 8 in my 4 times out and missed plenty others.


----------

